
Cocktail of flu, HIV drugs appears to help fight coronavirus: Thai doctors - wsc981
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-thailand/cocktail-of-flu-hiv-drugs-appears-to-help-fight-coronavirus-thai-doctors-idUSKBN1ZW0GQ
======
jdkee
Of the drugs mentioned in the article, Oseltamivir is generic Tamiflu and
readily available at U.S. pharmacies. The other two are protease inhibitors
used to treat HIV. Is there a doctor or other qualified heath care
professional to discuss any risks with taking the latter two compounds?

